# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  جلو گیری از security alert در کلاینت

## BandeKHoda

سلام
تو برنامه نویسی App برای شیرپوینت 2013، زمانی که از جاوا اسکریپت استفاده میشه، برای اجرا به کاربر هشدار میده.
کسی راهی برای حذف این پیغام ها بلده؟

----------


## BandeKHoda

علاوه بر هشدار یک مشکل دیگه هم داره
در مرورگر های مختلف جواب نمیده

من دارم اشتباه میکنم یا یه همچین مشکل بزرگی رو داره؟؟؟

----------

